# The "Use the search function" posts.



## Hadley4000 (Feb 1, 2009)

I get it guys. I post on a ton of other forums, it can be frustrating. I think some of you have crossed the line, though.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=130543&postcount=5

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=130427&postcount=6

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=130440&postcount=14

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=130447&postcount=18

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=130460&postcount=19

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=130539&postcount=2




I understand that this guy was a bit annoying. Trying to up his post count? Possibly. But you guys were crossing the line into just mean spirited. And don't act like it is just for this 1 guy.

Also, by posting posts like that, you are upping your post count in the same way he is, especially if 100000000 other people have used the UTSF line. 

Why do you care soooooooooo much? If the post pisses you off, click on a different one.


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 1, 2009)

Umm, check this out:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7817


----------



## Garmon (Feb 1, 2009)

Well said.


----------



## Escher (Feb 1, 2009)

i would argue that pcharles post was advisory, and directed him straight to a useful thread.
but i know what you mean - if a user is pissing you off, then just report him or her! even better, you could send them a PM, answering their questions, and advising them on forum etiquette, and superior even to that, you could ignore it.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's an idea: STOP RESPONDING TO HIM.

Maybe he's doing this for sh*ts and giggles, because he's trying to get us riled up and mad...
If he's doing it on purpose (but doesn't realize he sounds like a 10 year old kid looking for an obsession), then just tell him in a bunch of private messages what he's doing wrong, and boycott yourself from responding to his stupidity...

Me? I just have fun laughing at your reactions to his idiocy; but I'm not one to go and flame him myself, because that's just evil.


----------



## Escher (Feb 1, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Here's an idea: STOP RESPONDING TO HIM.
> 
> Maybe he's doing this for sh*ts and giggles, because he's trying to get us riled up and mad...
> If he's doing it on purpose (but doesn't realize he sounds like a 10 year old kid looking for an obsession), then just tell him in a bunch of private messages what he's doing wrong, and boycott yourself from responding to his stupidity...
> ...





abr71310 said:


> Even better, they're right the f**k beside each other.
> 
> _..._
> 
> Now STFU, n00b.



msg too short.


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2009)

Hadley I respectfully disagree, a lot of people where trying to help this guy(or girl) out, and (s)he just didn’t listen to any of us. Also most of the questions (s)he asked could of been answered if (s)he just tried to look it up. I stand by what i said even if it seemed "rude"


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 1, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Umm, check this out:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7817





I remember that post, but I was posting specifically to people hwo had gotten to the point of being down-right mean.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 1, 2009)

Odin said:


> Hadley I respectfully disagree, a lot of people where trying to help this guy(or girl) out, and (s)he just didn’t listen to any of us. Also most of the questions (s)he asked could of been answered if (s)he just tried to look it up. I stand by what i said even if it seemed "rude"





It is true that s/he could have just looked it up, I'm not defending them. And I understand your frustration, but click on the first post again, don't you think that's a little over the edge?


----------



## Tetris Cube (Feb 1, 2009)

With all of the ridiculous questions asked, I'm not even sure that person is really even a cuber.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 1, 2009)

I must say in all respect that I disagree, this guy is a complete idiot and deserve all the rude posts he got. There is a limit to ignorance, this guy said in one of his post (wait no, QUINTUPLE POST, 5 POSTS IN A ROW) that he didn't know that he posted 5 times because there were pages on a forum. Also, he's asking blatently stupid questions, and I'm sorry, but it's beyong all stupidity I've ever seen, even when we answer his question, he keep going with even more stupid questions.


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley I respectfully disagree, a lot of people where trying to help this guy(or girl) out, and (s)he just didn’t listen to any of us. Also most of the questions (s)he asked could of been answered if (s)he just tried to look it up. I stand by what i said even if it seemed "rude"
> ...



No I do not Hadley. This person we are talking about asked where to get CRC lube about 5 times in about 2 other threads. We answered him/her each time (s)he asked, then to make things worse, (s)he made a NEW thread asking the same question.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hadley, I understand your frustration. Keep this in mind, some of those guys who (did go a bit too far in terms of being mean) posted really posted several times to try to help him/her. I posted couple times to try to help him/her too, but I have to admit, it really does get annoying.

But until he/she stops posting questions that can easily be answered, people will get annoyed, and people will say rude stuff. That's just human nature. What you did, picking out specific posts and saying what they said were offensive, also is just as capable of starting arguments, frustrations, and offensive comments, and the guys you picked out just as well could get offended by this. I'm not saying what any of you did is right or wrong, just saying, keep all this in mind.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 1, 2009)

Seriously, I don't think that the search function is good enough. It is sorted by date. If I search for a title it may be excactly correct with an old thread (meaning that the title have the words), but it may be on page 10. However, on page 1, it's some fresher threads that may have one of the words mentioned only in the thread. Maybe even not in the 1st post 

This means that you have to go very far to get the right thread. If you've checked through the whole thing, and you don't find it, then you have lost a lot of time. Luckily, google isn't like this


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 1, 2009)

Dood, use teh serch function. There's like 50 threads on this already!

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8562

</noob>


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 1, 2009)

I wasn't just talking about this person. Y'all act like this All. The. Time. This was just a more recent one that is on a first page.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I wasn't just talking about this person. Y'all act like this All. The. Time. This was just a more recent one that is on a first page.



lol, you might as well adress me directly. 

So theres 2 arguments here;

Noobs are ruining this forum with dumb questions.

The people on the forum are ruining the forum by getting annoyed with new users.

Now all I was doing was making an attempt to maybe decrease the amount of this sort of stuff, even just a little. It is not the one person that makes this annoying, its the dozen or so dumb questions that a dozen or so people make every day. It's accumulative. But I think now, I give up. I don't really care anymore. You'll never see me even mentioning idiocy anymore, I promise. I'll completely pretend that the posts all over the forum are ones I've never seen before, and I'll visit the forum less. Me, and the many others that are starting to leave the forum as well. You can have your new users, and watch all of the ones that can actually help all the new ones, dwindle away.


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 1, 2009)

I completely agree with Hadley. The rudeness of some responses on this forum have gotten out of hand. Regardless of how stupid a question might me, you never should respond like that. Personally, if I asked a question to someone at a cubing competition and got a response like that, well lets just say it would not be pretty. To sum it all up, no question justifies acting like a jerk or being rude. 

It seems that one of the main arguments is that the older forum members are trying to "save" the forum by removing all the so called "noobs". However, I feel that this argument is completely unjustified because all forum members are equally important. Even the oldest forum member should not be considered to be better or more important than the newest one.

Doug


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey, cut me some slack. At least when I ranted at him, I gave him links and answers at the ends of (most of) my posts.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I wasn't just talking about this person. Y'all act like this All. The. Time. This was just a more recent one that is on a first page.



Please don't say _all_, not everyone goes around being rude. What you just said also seem a bit rude too. I don't like it when people are rude either, but stereotyping them into a group of people who do that kind of stuff "all the time" isn't really going to help either and will offend more people too.



ender9994 said:


> I completely agree with Hadley. The rudeness of some responses on this forum have gotten out of hand. Regardless of how stupid a question might me, you never should respond like that. Personally, if I asked a question to someone at a cubing competition and got a response like that, well lets just say it would not be pretty. To sum it all up, no question justifies acting like a jerk or being rude.
> 
> It seems that one of the main arguments is that the older forum members are trying to "save" the forum by removing all the so called "noobs". However, I feel that this argument is completely unjustified because all forum members are equally important. Even the oldest forum member should not be considered to be better or more important than the newest one.
> 
> Doug



It is true the rudeness has gotten out of hand. But the thing is, you have to understand too that some people do ask questions _repetitively_ and this does get annoying over time. What if that person is asking those questions over and over on purpose? How would you react? Being rude is not the solution, but criticizing the over-reaction is not the solution either.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 1, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> It seems that one of the main arguments is that the older forum members are trying to "save" the forum by removing all the so called "noobs". However, I feel that this argument is completely unjustified because all forum members are equally important. Even the oldest forum member should not be considered to be better or more important than the newest one.
> 
> Doug



I have to disagree with this. A forum doesn't succeed because it is friendly to new members. A forum succeeds because the contributing members don't leave. You can spout idealistic lines all you want, but tell me you'd rather Stefan Pochmann quit than two random beginners. Tell me that would make the forum "better." A forum member is judged by his/her contributions to the community. This is how the world works. If all of the members that answer questions get fed up and leave, then all we have left is members asking questions. I agree, some things have gotten out of hand, but you have to remember who's important here.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 1, 2009)

I completely agree Hadley. I actually support the guy that asked the questions.

I answered a few questions, and he thanked me once. If each thread he makes wasn't hijacked by, "OMG USE THE SEARCH FUNCTUION!", he wouldn't make new threads. As a new user, he probably is trying to create a thread where his question will actually be answered, and doesn't understand the edit feature and other things like that.

The true idiocy is flaming a new user whose legitimate questions are answered by insults. Stop believing that everyone knows how to use a forum and knows a lot about cubing.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> I completely agree Hadley. I actually support the guy that asked the questions.
> 
> I answered a few questions, and he thanked me once. If each thread he makes wasn't hijacked by, "OMG USE THE SEARCH FUNCTUION!", he wouldn't make new threads. As a new user, he probably is trying to create a thread where his question will actually be answered, and doesn't understand the edit feature and other things like that.
> 
> The true idiocy is flaming a new user whose legitimate questions are answered by insults. Stop believing that everyone knows how to use a forum and knows a lot about cubing.


The user was banned. His posts where redundant and intentionally disruptive.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm unsure if this was already stated, but isnt Twistypuzzles invite only now?

Perhaps we could do that?
New users would be invite only, and this would keep the noobs from posting, but they can still read the posts for the information.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 1, 2009)

Rules of the Internet as found on urbandictionary said:


> 14. Do not argue with a troll — it means that they win.



I think that settles what should have been done with Regisiew.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I'm unsure if this was already stated, but isnt Twistypuzzles invite only now?
> 
> Perhaps we could do that?
> New users would be invite only, and this would keep the noobs from posting, but they can still read the posts for the information.


That is true, now heres what everyone else is going to say to you;

Barring new members from a community subtracts from the experience.......a new user is just as important as an older more experienced one.......etc etc.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 1, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I'm unsure if this was already stated, but isnt Twistypuzzles invite only now?
> ...



Prove he was intentionally posting repetitive threads, and wasn't a new userthat would "add to the experience"


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...


Regardless, I can safely say that he wasn't "adding to the experience". 95% of people are saying he was unpleasant at best, you're the only one gullable enough to think he was as blissfully ignorant as he protrayed himself to be.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 1, 2009)

change the registration form so you have to also have to put in why you want to join the community, then let the admin decide to let them in.
maybe ask a few questions a self-respecting noob must know and are findable on the forum (like "which is better for lubing a cube: CRC, WD40 or Vaseline"), make them answer the questions they now ask us


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 1, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



He was unpleasant, and I don't necessarily believe he was totally innocent. I don't believe that at all, but if you can't prove that he was just being obnoxious, he should have a fair chance at defending himself. If his IP matches another forum member's, then he should be banned. If it is unique, I say to give him one more chance at least. If he continues to post redundant and repetitive topics, ban him again.

I don't believe he should be banned until he is POLITELY informed of the forums rules. Although, with 99% of the forum being dicks to him, I doubt he wants to come back anyway.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 1, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> change the registration form so you have to also have to put in why you want to join the community, then let the admin decide to let them in.
> maybe ask a few questions a self-respecting noob must know and are findable on the forum (like "which is better for lubing a cube: CRC, WD40 or Vaseline"), make them answer the questions they now ask us



YESSSS!!!!!!!!!


THIS IS THE SOLUTION!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 1, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > change the registration form so you have to also have to put in why you want to join the community, then let the admin decide to let them in.
> ...



Are you sure? You can't use the search function to find the answer unless you have an account.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 1, 2009)

Also, some of you obviously didn't see the deleted thread where he posted links to shock sites and pictures of less-than-pleasant bodily excretions.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 1, 2009)

can't the search function be opened for guests?



blade740 said:


> Also, some of you obviously didn't see the deleted thread where he posted links to shock sites and pictures of less-than-pleasant bodily excretions.


I missed that one, when did he post it?


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 1, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Also, some of you obviously didn't see the deleted thread where he posted links to shock sites and pictures of less-than-pleasant bodily excretions.



Are you sure that was Regisiew? It was a rubiksfreak90 or something close to that.


----------



## shelley (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, I missed this. Some guy's been cubing for two days and he's asking a zillion questions about DIYs? Doesn't he have more pressing concerns, like memorizing algorithms?


----------



## blade740 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, maybe it was someone else. I probably assumed you were talking about that person. My mistake.


----------

